
How Free Heroku really works and how to get maximum from it? - andreyazimov
https://medium.com/@AndreyAzimov/how-free-heroku-really-works-and-how-to-get-maximum-from-it-daa53f2b3c57
======
andreyazimov
Recently I’ve got a problem that Heroku stopped my sites (I’ve got 6) because
I’ve had used all free dyno 1000 hours/month

It was very confusing for me WTF does this free dyno hours mean?

I couldn’t figure out it from the docs so after speaking for a couple of hours
with the support I finally got it and want to share how to get maximum from
Free Heroku accounts.

